# what man wants?for real



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

guess the subject is self explanatory. what does a man want from his wife?


----------



## honeysuckle rose (Jun 11, 2010)

Sex, food, sex, clean house, sex.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

stick her tongue, gently, in my ear and breath heavily.


----------



## BrookeT (Nov 3, 2012)

Lady in the street & a freak in the bed.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

uh.not in the sexual way, i meant. but really, is that all about it? seriously confused.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Most men are simple.

Sex, food, clean house, sex, attractive wife, sex, and oh beer.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

i love sex,he doesn't.sexless marriage for 2 years.
i clean up everyday, im neat & clean. i take 2 baths per day, put make up on, im 159cm/47kgs. i work out,2 hours per day. i cook. i earn my share. i take care the dogs, feed them, take them for daily walks. 
now he lays the pink slip. what is it that i missed?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Your man is defective. Disregard all previous posts.


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> Your man is defective. Disregard all previous posts.


:rofl:

I agree in a way though. Something must have been wrong with him. 

Why no sex for two years? I hate to say it but do you think he was getting it from some place else? Maybe he has met someone new.

I'm sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

could it be boredom?
i read this and found it interesting :http://love******.net/2012/07/08/100-attraction-principles-from-why-men-love-*****es/


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Not even going to read that link. Men generally don't stop having sex with their wives for TWO YEARS cause they're bored.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

d4life said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I agree in a way though. Something must have been wrong with him.
> 
> ...


can't really say that since we both work together, so practically we see each other more than any average couples.
he's not into porn [check the browser's cookies and registry.it's squeaky clean], no suspicious bodily fluid on the dirty laundry and he kept the door open while taking bath. so no, i don't think he's getting it somewhere else.:scratchhead:


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

*mavash*, lol.
thanks to put it succinctly 
i just don't get it.what's wrong with me so he stopped having sex


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

It very well could have been boredom. What did you two do for fun? 

My husband and I really dont do a whole lot for fun because we are being pulled in so many directions with the kids and their activities. Plus, he really enjoys quite days at home. Every now and then though he and I will get my parents to watch the kids and we will go for a short trip somewhere. We always keep it simple, because he is a simple man, but we enjoy that.

Did the two of you ever do anything like that? Sometimes its great to just get away from the house and go somewhere for a night or two.


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

stopandmakecoffee said:


> *mavash*, lol.
> thanks to put it succinctly
> i just don't get it.what's wrong with me so he stopped having sex


It may not be you. He could have a problem. A friend of mine went through that and her husband needed medication to help him in that department. Maybe he is embarrassed about it.  Is he normally open about these things?


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

we went shopping, played games together, had fun.
but no, never been to any leisure trip together with our business [well,his, now.since he kicked me out] growing. just work and work.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

d4life said:


> It may not be you. He could have a problem. A friend of mine went through that and her husband needed medication to help him in that department. Maybe he is embarrassed about it.  Is he normally open about these things?


he's not open about his feelings. once i've tried to do the dirty talk on bed, ended up with a discussion about sexual paraphernalias and psychology stuff. so there.


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

stopandmakecoffee said:


> we went shopping, played games together, had fun.
> but no, never been to any leisure trip together with our business [well,his, now.since he kicked me out] growing. *just work and work*.


That may be an issue too. Maybe he is just burnt out and wants a change. 

Would he be open to marriage counseling?


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

d4life said:


> That may be an issue too. Maybe he is just burnt out and wants a change.
> 
> Would he be open to marriage counseling?


nope.he's a guy with IQ of 160 and actually thinks that he IS always right. and since I live out here in Asia, a professional marriage counselor is uncommon as well.

im just curious, what did i miss ? why he wants to divorce?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Does he have any sexual performance issues? ED? Premature EJ? Anything that might have changed over time? How about his testosterone level?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

stopandmakecoffee said:


> nope.he's a guy with IQ of 160 and actually thinks that he IS always right. and since I live out here in Asia, a professional marriage counselor is uncommon as well.
> 
> im just curious, what did i miss ? why he wants to divorce?


Occam's Razor says: Closeted homosexual.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Does he have any sexual performance issues? ED? Premature EJ? Anything that might have changed over time? How about his testosterone level?


when we were dating: no. the sex was amazing.
2nd year of marriage, ED.
his testosterone level : i don't know  we never actually do something about it since he refuses to talk about it .


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Occam's Razor says: Closeted homosexual.


lol, but Dr.Occam didn't know his dating history. but maybe he is gay? how do i tell?


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

stopandmakecoffee said:


> lol, but Dr.Occam didn't know his dating history. but maybe he is gay? how do i tell?


2 yrs living with a woman and without marital relations would be more than enough for me to tell. I would have kicked him out after 2 weeks. Let him go please


----------



## January (Jan 5, 2013)

It's not you. It's him.

I was good to my ex husband. I cooked, I cleaned, I looked good. We had a good sex life. I'd give him lots of blow jobs. I was faithful to him. He still cheated. Like the other poster said: that man was defective.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

Ten_year_hubby said:


> 2 yrs living with a woman and without marital relations would be more than enough for me to tell. I would have kicked him out after 2 weeks. Let him go please



we were[sigh,past tense] married for 5 years.the last 2 was sexless. 
he wants the divorce, now kick me out of the house. i dont know what's wrong with our marriage [as in me- him] that lead us to this road and all in all i still love him 



January said:


> It's not you. It's him.
> 
> I was good to my ex husband. I cooked, I cleaned, I looked good. We had a good sex life. I'd give him lots of blow jobs. I was faithful to him. He still cheated. Like the other poster said: that man was defective.


STBXH never cheated -well, as far as i know- , so did i. 
'defective'?  wonder if there's any QC for this..


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

honeysuckle rose said:


> Sex, food, sex, clean house, sex.


:rofl:

Some men however are more complicated then that. But it sure doesn't sound like the case of OP.

I agree with others, it's a dysfunction which you have also mentioned and you need him to either open up about it and work with it with you or you walk. 2 YEARS?! Come on!

You don't refuse to talk about something like this, sex and bonding is a need in marriage.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

stopandmakecoffee said:


> i love sex,he doesn't.sexless marriage for 2 years.
> i clean up everyday, im neat & clean. i take 2 baths per day, put make up on, im 159cm/47kgs. i work out,2 hours per day. i cook. i earn my share. i take care the dogs, feed them, take them for daily walks.
> now he lays the pink slip. what is it that i missed?


Easy answer:

Divorce him. Marry Me

Seriously, as others have said it's not you at all. He has issues he won't face, whether physical or emotional. I would proceed with the divorce if that's what he wants. Move on and find someone who will truly love you the way you deserve to be loved!


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Some men however are more complicated then that. But it sure doesn't sound like the case of OP.
> 
> ...


RandomDude, since i'm new here, what's OP? :scratchhead:
i started to notice the problem 2 years ago. i asked him what's wrong. because i know he wasn't like that when we were dating [make out in the movies, or his parents' kitchen]. but out of nowhere he turned into a freezer. a cuddly freezer.
so i kept asking for a year.no response. 2012 i grew cranky [imagine share your bed with smokin hot guy and he's just laying there, untouched.already tried to hold and give some xxx massage to his Jr, it stayed flat until i fell asleep. geeeeeeez].he kept stonewalling about this issue. not that i never threatened to wave that pink slip, but he's like on shut down mode everytime i try to talk him out of this problem.ok, granted, i became frustrated. 

now he wants to leave. think i got served?


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

Toffer said:


> Easy answer:
> 
> Divorce him. Marry Me
> 
> Seriously, as others have said it's not you at all. He has issues he won't face, whether physical or emotional. I would proceed with the divorce if that's what he wants. Move on and find someone who will truly love you the way you deserve to be loved!


lol,how nice of you 
problem is , i actually don't want to divorce. still love him and even the worst happens and i got divorced for real, im not sure if im ready or willing to have a relationship/getting married again.

ego, much? the cause of why he doesn't want to face his problem?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

To know that your wife has passion for you. Not just sexual, but passion to be with you, passion to be near you. 

To know that your wife wants you and values you, not as a doer, but as a friend lover and partner.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

Shaggy said:


> To know that your wife has passion for you. Not just sexual, but passion to be with you, passion to be near you.
> 
> To know that your wife wants you and values you, not as a doer, but as a friend lover and partner.


i did all of the above.
he's an attractive guy, witty, he made me laugh and he laughed at me. he smells good, looks good, a great working partner [and boss], i simply adore him.or maybe too much? #facepalm

sheesh, look who's talking. my man dumps me and i still talk like that about him -_-


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

stopandmakecoffee said:


> guess the subject is self explanatory. what does a man want from his wife?


 The ability to pursue sexual variety.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

If he wants a divorce then that's why the sex stopped. He's not that into you. And it's not you it's him. Just let him go already.

Look things like this happen all the time. Had a girlfriend who stopped having sex with her husband for over a year before she finally got up the nerve to leave her husband. She just didn't love him anymore. It happens.


----------



## DjangoJr (Jan 8, 2013)

d4life said:


> It may not be you. He could have a problem. A friend of mine went through that and her husband needed medication to help him in that department. Maybe he is embarrassed about it.  Is he normally open about these things?


medical problems are always overlooked.

low testosterone etc
heart issues


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

I *HATE* when I agree with Machiavelli !

You're both relatively young.
Husband lost interest in sex relatively shortly into the marriage.

I'm guessing he's gay and he couldn't 'fake' it anymore. Your culture undoubtedly put pressure on him to marry and have children (his family probably did, as well). He bowed to pressure, had lots of sex on the front end to convince everyone (himself mainly? who knows?) he's straight, and into you, and into being married. Then he couldn't keep up the pretense.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> I *HATE* when I agree with Machiavelli !
> 
> You're both relatively young.
> Husband lost interest in sex relatively shortly into the marriage.
> ...


hello SGW,since he started to lose 'interest', i've been asking him a lot of 'alternative ideas' about the cause of him being 'uninterested'. and gay is one of them. i have many LGB friends and i didn't really mind if he was. but he answered firmly that he wasnt gay.he lost his virginity to a girl in highschool, been a serial dater during college, and as far as i could go into the history [yes i dug a lot] he seemed to be straight.

but now IDK anymore.lol  all you've been saying are quite too much to absorb in this time being 

ah forget to add/edit.
the 'ED' i described is not that he couldn't get the boner at all. he could, in rare occassions. during sleep. i read that there are men who get the 'Morning Glory', but some of them get the boner at night.STBXH falls to the second category.nocturnal penile something2, i believe.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Pie. Be a good and loving Mother. Sex. More pie.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

honeysuckle rose said:


> Sex, food, sex, clean house, sex.


Why so little sex?


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

stopandmakecoffee said:


> since he started to lose 'interest', i've been asking him a lot of 'alternative ideas' about the cause of him being 'uninterested'. and gay is one of them. i have many LGB friends and i didn't really mind if he was. but he answered firmly that he wasnt gay


But you will mind if you find out he has been living a double life right under your nose so you can't continue the status quo. Let this guy go (as fast as you can) and find someone who wants you


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know what's wrong with him. As to the original question, what I want above all is a wife who is truly, enthusiastically into me. A woman who can't get enough of me and will do anything to make me happy. From that core stems all the rest. Sex, food, responsibility, sex and sex.


----------



## popcorn (Nov 2, 2012)

stopandmakecoffee said:


> i love sex,he doesn't.sexless marriage for 2 years.
> i clean up everyday, im neat & clean. i take 2 baths per day, put make up on, im 159cm/47kgs. i work out,2 hours per day. i cook. i earn my share. i take care the dogs, feed them, take them for daily walks.
> now he lays the pink slip. what is it that i missed?


If you learn the answer let me know.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

popcorn said:


> If you learn the answer let me know.


will do, lol.


so, as fas as i can see here, a lot of men want sex.
and more sex. lol


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

stopandmakecoffee said:


> guess the subject is self explanatory. what does a man want from his wife?


I'd want a wife that cooks well, cleans the house often, takes care of the kids, listens to what I have to say, gives me sex when I want it, doesn't cheat on me, follows my decisions, and loves me for who I am.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

stopandmakecoffee said:


> will do, lol.
> 
> 
> so, as fas as i can see here, a lot of men want sex.
> and more sex. lol


No, I think most men don't want sex, they want _passion_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

I want passionate sex!


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> I want passionate sex!


If there were only no other kind, alas.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Passion in all things .... that's what I want.. but alas I'm not a man.


----------

